# sulfur burner



## shakeymacd (Dec 21, 2008)

a few questions that hopefully someone can tell me the corect ans.

1- when and for how long should you keep burner on for?

2- is there a way to make the insert of burner (sulfur) at home?


----------



## Pothead420 (Dec 21, 2008)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] Sulfur Burner  - Sulfur burners[/URL] are extremely effective and will control mildew by increasing the pH of the leaf surface, thus making the environment unsuitable for mildew to establish itself. Vaporized sulfur has also been found to interfere with the eggs of most insect pests preventing them from hatching. Sulfur burners should not be used within 30 days of an oil based product being applied to the crop (e.g. Neem Oil, SM-90, Mildew Cure, Pest Out, etc.) or when the leaves are wet. 

                          [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] Sulfur Burners must be placed above the top growing point of the plants. Use the burner during the dark hours for 3 to 4 hours as a preventative measure, 4-7 hours as a reactive measure (1000 sq feet). Make sure that all oscillating fans and exhaust fan are turned off during this process. Only 99% pure sulfur can be used in this burner. Fill the metal cup half way with sulfur; do not over-fill as it will result in the sulfur boiling over. 

                          [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] When the burner is being used in the garden, the grower should not enter the growing area. Do not breathe in the sulfur vapor. It is best is if the room is left alone during hours of operation. It also helps to run the exhaust fans briefly afterwards. It may be necessary to spray plants down with water to wash off the sulfur before harvest, but this is seldom the case. [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [/FONT]


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 21, 2008)

interesting


----------

